# Someone tell me everything they know about Pot bellys.



## BlueMoonFarms (Sep 24, 2013)

They were calling her a Micro pig but all I see is a pot belly.
She is a month old, been de-wormed, unspayed, and...I ended up with her.
SO! My mother raised pigs way back when so shes a good encyclopedia.
HOWEVER, I do like to hear things from other people as shes not always right (99.9% of the time she is, dont tell her I said that)
Shes been de-wormed with Ivermec already and supposedly was seen by a vet.
We are keeping her in the garage and will be letting her out to hang with the sheep and goats. I dont think she will be able to stay outside when the cold hits, but thats the plan anyway.
Any advice? Anyone?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to have a few potbellies and they were fine outside even in the winter as long as they has a shelter with straw!
Lol, they like to get into everything! Very cute though!  Have fun !!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Sep 25, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I used to have a few potbellies and they were fine outside even in the winter as long as they has a shelter with straw!
> Lol, they like to get into everything! Very cute though!  Have fun !!!!


Are they seriously destructive?
This bugger used to be a house pet, but its really loving the straw and sawdust and enjoys being outside rather then inside.
What kind of fence do you think I should prepare for her?


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 25, 2013)

A friend of mine had a pot belly. She was sweet, but destructive. She killed chickens and ducks, escaped the fence and let the goats out. She loved mac and cheese, we have a fond memory of her looking up at us with yellow all over her snout. Enjoy your little diva!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Sep 25, 2013)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> A friend of mine had a pot belly. She was sweet, but destructive. She killed chickens and ducks, escaped the fence and let the goats out. She loved mac and cheese, we have a fond memory of her looking up at us with yellow all over her snout. Enjoy your little diva!


Oh wow, is the killing of birds normal for pigs?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 25, 2013)

I just let mine run loose on the farm (so never needed fence), and it never ventured far from the house! Dug BIG holes in the yard and loved the gardens!!! Mine was a fixed male, and although very cute and liked to snuggle, he was nasty to the dogs and cats! I got rid of him in the long run because he would get mad and sometimes chase the kids and would bite! They eat practically anything! And they love to be clean!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Sep 25, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I just let mine run loose on the farm (so never needed fence), and it never ventured far from the house! Dug BIG holes in the yard and loved the gardens!!! Mine was a fixed male, and although very cute and liked to snuggle, he was nasty to the dogs and cats! I got rid of him in the long run because he would get mad and sometimes chase the kids and would bite! They eat practically anything! And they love to be clean!!


Awesome! Are they smart about what they eat? Or do i have to watch her carefully to make sure she doesn't eat anything?
And also how do i convert her to an outside pig since she is used to living strictly inside at her old home?


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 25, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Godsgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that it is normal.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 25, 2013)

I keep a potbelly with my chickens.  Never had a problem with him killing any.  Keeps snakes away from the coop though.


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

Tbey adapt to living outside very quickly.  Like others have said, a nice shelter with a LOT of straw.  And when it's below freezing, make sure she has access to water.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 10, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Oh wow, is the killing of birds normal for pigs?


Yes. 
Pigs are omnivores and they will eat meat if they find the opportunity and learn how is done.
I butchered a large one once and it did not taste good at all.
Very fat and bad taste.
Most ended up dog food.


----------

